# Is my tank alright?



## FishNoob4 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello, I have a 75 gallon tank with two oscars in it. They are about 4 and 5 inches respectively. The tank looks pretty empty right now, but I was surprised that some suggestions say the tank is too small for them. Will I be able to get away with a 75 gallon tank with them? The dimensions are 48 x 18 x 18.


----------



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

personally, I get a lot of mixed reviews about tank sizes and what fish should go where as well. If those are your only fish in the tank and they're that small I think your okay for now. If they're happy, and eating, and healthy, and so forth than I wouldn't really worry about it just yet. When they get bigger, I'm not positive on the size they can reach.. you can always re-home them to someone with a larger tank.


----------



## FishNoob4 (Nov 11, 2013)

Also, could some one tell me how to identify the sex of oscars?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Sexing Oscars is one of those things that few claim can be done, but no one has ever proven to me that they were consistently correct. There are certainly no obvious differences between the sexes; perhaps venting, but I'm not capable of sexing them that way. I had a proven pair, and if I hadn't seen the breeding tubes, I would never have known male from female.


----------



## FishNoob4 (Nov 11, 2013)

I see people post, "I have a male Oscar" and I had no idea how they knew that. I have juvenile oscars and I was curious on how people were assessing that cause I couldn't tell. I appreciate your knowledge.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

This diagram is one of the first images on Google when you type in 'Vent Oscar fish'










Here's an actual picture..


----------

